# GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht



## Explosiv (4. August 2009)

*GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

*Khronos Group Releases OpenGL 3.2*
Die Khronos Group hat nach der 10 überarbeiteten eine neue Version von Open GL veröffentlicht. 

In der neuen Version 3.2 sind neue Funktionen hinzugefügt worden, die eine verbesserte Leistung, Bildqualität und beschleunigte Geometrie verspricht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Was ist neu bei Open GL 3.2 ?​*


> _
> - Increased performance for vertex arrays and fence sync objects to avoid idling while waiting for resources shared between the CPU and GPU, or multiple CPU threads;
> 
> - Improved pipeline programmability, including geometry shaders in the OpenGL core;
> ...


Der neue Beta Treiber von NVIDIA in der Version GeForce 190.56 Beta unterstützt bereits OpenGL 3.2. den ihr hier herunterladen könnt : 

Download xpreview : GeForce 190.56 Beta 
Download NVIDIA : GeForce 190.56 Beta

*OpenGL 3.2 Driver Release Notes*
You will need one of the following graphics cards to get access to the OpenGL 3.2 and GLSL 1.50 functionality:

*Desktop :*

Quadro FX 370, 570, 1700, 3700, 4600, 4700x2, 4800, 5600, 5800, Quadro VX200, Quadro CX
GeForce 8000 series or higher; Geforce G100, GT120, 130, 220, GTS 150, Geforce GTS 250, GeForce GTX 260, 280, 285 and 295, any ION based products.
*Notebook :*

Quadro FX 360M, 370M, 570M, 770M, 1600M, 1700M, 2700M, 3600M, 3700M
GeForce 8000 series or higher

*This driver supports all of OpenGL 3.2 and GLSL 1.50, except for the following:*

Geometry shaders as part of the core. 
You can use the ARB_geometry_shader extension instead
glXCreateContextAttribsARB() does not yet support the GLX_CONTEXT_PROFILE_MASK_ARB attribute value. 
In order to create a Core profile context, call glXCreateContextAttribsARB(), request OpenGL 3.2 as the version, and leave the GLX_CONTEXT_PROFILE_MASK_ARB attribute out. 
In order to create an OpenGL 3.2 Compatibility profile context, call the "old" glXCreateContext() entrypoint. 

Note: wglCreateContextAttribsARB() does support WGL_CONTEXT_PROFILE_MASK_ARB.

This driver exposes the following new extensions:

*For OpenGL 2.1 capable hardware:*

- ARB_fragment_coord_conventions
- ARB_provoking_vertex
- ARB_vertex_array_bgra
- ARB_depth_clamp

*For OpenGL 3 capable hardware:*

- WGL_ARB_create_context (updated to create profiles)
- GLX_ARB_create_context (updated to create profiles)
- GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects
- GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2
- GL_NV_copy_image.txt​Gruss Explosiv
Quelle : expreview


----------



## FeuRenard (4. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

hätte fast gesagt, dass der aktuelle whql-treiber 3.2 auch unterstützt, aber das war nur openGL 3.1


----------



## platti18 (5. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

wow super thx für die news1


----------



## Reigenspieler (5. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

Leider wird funktioniert der nHancer noch nicht. Ohne ihn gibt es in vielen Spielen einfach kein AA. Aber danke für die News  !


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (5. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

Ist noch keinem aufgefallen, daß der Treiber nur 60 MB hat, und nur in der Developer Zone (Developer=Entwickler) zum runterladen ist? Hab ihn trotzdem mal probiert, und feststellen müssen, daß Windows nicht mehr hochfährt. Ich glaub der ist nicht für uns gedacht


----------



## PontifexM (6. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

nun ,der treiber funktioniert bestens.keine probleme bekannt.


----------



## krauthead (6. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*



jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Ist noch keinem aufgefallen, daß der Treiber nur 60 MB hat, und nur in der Developer Zone (Developer=Entwickler) zum runterladen ist? Hab ihn trotzdem mal probiert, und feststellen müssen, daß Windows nicht mehr hochfährt. Ich glaub der ist nicht für uns gedacht



Also ich lad den auch gerade runter bin aber relativ weit entfernt von den 60MB.

Meiner hat nämlich ganze 84MB, kann aber auch daran liegen dass es die 64Bit version ist


----------



## PontifexM (6. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

die ist immer grösser,keine sorge.


----------



## Bucklew (6. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

Oder er hat die internationale Version gezogen mit den 20MB an Hilfedateien in verschiedenen Sprachen


----------



## jackdanielswhiskey (6. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

Hab mir den Treiber bei Nvidia runtergeladen (Vista 32bit) und es sind exakt 67 Mb. Gabs den 190.40er eigentlich auch nur in der Developer-Zone zum ziehen?


----------



## Explosiv (6. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

Beta´s sind immer für Developer´s, deswegen ja Beta  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## nyso (9. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

Was soll der eigentlich für uns bringen? Normalerweise werden die aktuellen Games durch neue Treiber beschleunigt, aber der hier bringt doch bloß OpenGL 3.2, oder?


----------



## Bucklew (9. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*



nyso schrieb:


> Was soll der eigentlich für uns bringen? Normalerweise werden die aktuellen Games durch neue Treiber beschleunigt, aber der hier bringt doch bloß OpenGL 3.2, oder?


Genau, soll ja auch Leute geben, die noch OpenGL benutzen


----------



## nyso (9. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

Für was? Mir fällt grad keine Anwendung ein? Außer CS 1.6, was ich seit Jahren nicht mehr spiele^^
Also bringt der Treiber nun Geschwindigkeitsvorteile für normale Spiele oder nicht? Sonst wäre er für mich sinnlos.


----------



## Bucklew (9. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*



nyso schrieb:


> Für was? Mir fällt grad keine Anwendung ein? Außer CS 1.6, was ich seit Jahren nicht mehr spiele^^


OpenGL ? Wikipedia

Anders gesagt: Praktisch jede professionelle Anwendung.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (11. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*



jackdanielswhiskey schrieb:


> Hab mir den Treiber bei Nvidia runtergeladen (Vista 32bit) und es sind exakt 67 Mb. Gabs den 190.40er eigentlich auch nur in der Developer-Zone zum ziehen?



nein musste man nicht


----------



## Explosiv (11. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*



nyso schrieb:


> Für was? Mir fällt grad keine Anwendung ein? Außer CS 1.6, was ich seit Jahren nicht mehr spiele^^
> Also bringt der Treiber nun Geschwindigkeitsvorteile für normale Spiele oder nicht? Sonst wäre er für mich sinnlos.



Typische Anwendungen für OpenGL :

Virtuelle Realität
Erweiterte Realität
CAD
Computerspiele
VRML Authoring
Bildschirmschoner
Simulationen

Also kannst Du in diesen Punkten, die in den Releasenotes gezeigten Verbesserungen in den Anwendungen erwarten.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## nyso (11. August 2009)

*AW: GeForce 190.56 Beta mit OpenGL 3.2 Support veröffentlicht*

Welche PC-Spiele nutzen denn bitte noch OpenGL? Das läuft doch alles über DX9,10 und bald 11.


----------

